

FAA: 2M lines of code process new air traffic system - earino
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2917198/software/faa-2-million-lines-of-code-process-new-air-traffic-system.html

======
DigitalSea
When I hear statements like 2 million lines of code, I ask myself whether this
is actual code that a team of developers wrote or if they're counting the
lines in third party packages and frameworks they are using. LOC is not an
accurate measurement of the quality of a software application. Interestingly
it seems that it is written in the Ada programming language as well (a
favourite amongst mission critical software applications and military
purposes):
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ada_%28programming_language%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ada_%28programming_language%29)

~~~
chipsy
I'm tempted to read it as "merely" 2 million given how bloated these projects
tend to become. healthcare.gov is reported to be 500 million LOC, in
comparison. I simply don't know how one writes that many lines, but it
happened.

(And FWIW, I'd feel much safer if the figure for ERAM were 200KLOC or 20KLOC.)

~~~
mhuffman
> I simply don't know how one writes that many lines ...

I think with a template get ide and a verbose language ... Think eclipse and
Java ...

